# Help with Cimbali Magnum cleaning



## Raider (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi All,

I recently bought a used Cimbali Magnum as my first mechanical grinder. It's in working condition (motor runs fine) and is built like a tank, but the grinder was filthy after heavy use in a commercial environment and apparently little effort to clean it. Beans were all over, as were coffee grounds. In several places internally, there were layers of coffee caked into hard layers which I've been trying to strip off.

Having disassembled many of the components, I'm really hitting a brick wall trying to get to the burrs. I've tried unscrewing the hexagonal nut, but that is not working and in any case seems attached to the bottom bit, whereas I'm really trying to just get the top brass bit out. Any ideas or tips?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

You currently have the entire grind chamber out. The top brass piece is the upper burr carrier and has a very fine thread that is then the grind adjustment mechanism. It *Should* unscrew (reverse thread if I remember correctly) to coarsen the grind and eventually come all the way off. From you description is is probably glued in with old stale coffee oils and will need a bit of a soak with something to loosen it.


----------



## Raider (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks timmyjj! I thought the brass portion may unscrew out, but then saw that per the 3rd picture, it seems to be interlocked with the grey outer chamber.

What would you suggest soaking this in? A solution of water and dish detergent? Or something else? Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Raider said:


> Thanks timmyjj! I thought the brass portion may unscrew out, but then saw that per the 3rd picture, it seems to be interlocked with the grey outer chamber.
> 
> What would you suggest soaking this in? A solution of water and dish detergent? Or something else? Thanks for your advice!


Hot water and washing up liquid should be fine.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Raider I have one of these and as timmyjj21 said the top brass bit is the top burr and just unscrews off. I've recently discovered (which everyone else apparently knows) bicarbonate soda. If the burrs are that bad just soak them in that.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

These are the same as Faema/MD3000

exploded diagram here: http://www.cafeparts.com/Espresso-Coffee-Grinder-Parts/Faema/MD3000?itemid=13649 will maybe help you visualise it


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

I'm pretty sure there must be some bearings at the bottom of the grind chamber. I would soak it up-side-down to try to avoid getting the bearings wet and just soak the brass piece. The bearings are probably not waterproof.


----------



## Raider (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks guys. I unfortunately soaked the whole thing before timmyjj's note! No luck yet with either dish soap or baking soda unscrewing the pieces... Any other suggestions? Is this a goner now, should I just use as is (the baking soda has at least cleaned out a lot of the caked on coffee), or is there some other solution here? Not sure how long burrs last on these sorts of grinders. The doser shot counter had something like 6,000 on it... Thanks again for your advice!


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

If it's been used in a commercial environment youre going to want to strip and clean, and probably change burrs just for peace of mind.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Assemble the grind chamber back in the case so you have a good solid mounting to get your hands around, then get mediaeval on it. Strap wrench, lube, wiggle it one way the the other, whatever it takes. It may also just need a few days soaking to actually penetrate the threads!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

When the grind chamber is secured back in the casing:

* squirt some WD40 into the thread & leave overnight

* screw 3 strong bolts into the boltholes on the top burr carrier

* then use a long steel bar/screwdriver to wiggle the carrier back & forth until it works loose(er) + more WD40.....


----------



## Raider (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks @timmyjj21 and @espressotechno for your very helpful suggestions. I've now managed to get the top section of the brass block off with WD 40 and strap wrench, but can't get the bottom burr out, despite having unscrewed it. I notice the bolt on the bottom piece. But it's proving exceedingly difficult to unbolt because the other end just rotates. Are the bottom burrs part of the same piece that's bolted or are they seperate (I note the screws). Any idea of how to detach if they're seperate pieces.

Thanks again for your helpful hints!


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Same issue for the burrs- glued on by coffee oils.

With the 3 screw now removed, the burrs should come free.

The lower burr carrier is a soft brass, while the burrs are titanium coated hard steel, so be gentle!

Looking through the grind outlet your should be able to see where the burr and carrier meet together. I would get a fine jewelers screwdriver and very gently wiggle it in the gap, rotate the burrs 90 degrees and then repeat around the outside. The soft brass should not deform if you are very careful. A small defect in the brass may change burr alignment when reassembled!


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

I can't remember if my lower burr carrier removed easily, but the nut should undo and the wholly thing slide off... In theory.

Maybe use a large flat screwdriver in the under side slot to prevent it turning. Pretty sure it's a reverse thread again....?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

PM Coffeechap: He knows lots about grinders !


----------



## Beowulf (Nov 27, 2016)

Any updates on this? I'm considering getting into a similar situation, so really interested!


----------



## Raider (Aug 14, 2017)

I ultimately got it cleaned and working. Was having OK results, but finding it too big and not a fan of the doser chamber. So decided to list it for sale and bought a new Rocket Fausto. In fairness, the Cimbali, even though older and well-used produced a grind close to what I'm getting with the Fausto.


----------

